# Atlus bought by SEGA



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 18, 2013)

To nobody's surprise (though I know some of us wish it was someone else, perhaps even Nintendo), Sega bought Atlus for 14 billion yen, too lazy to convert that, and the acquisition will take place in November.



> According to a report from Nikkei, Sega Sammy Holdings will purchased Index, Atlus' parent company,  for 14 billion yen. Roughly, that converts to about $141 million US. It was reported in August that Sega was among one of 20 buyers interested in purchasing Index.
> 
> This move essentially means that Sega will be acquiring Atlus this coming November. Atlus is the developer of games like _Shin Megami Tensei _and _Persona_.



_Source_

Who knows what this means for Atlus games in the west. Perhaps we won't see them anymore. Perhaps Fire Emblem X SMT will be canned?


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 18, 2013)

As long as they let Atlus be Atlus, then it shouldn't be too bad. :/


----------



## pokefloote (Sep 18, 2013)

GameWinner quoted a post in the SB about them having interest in using ATLUS things for smartphone apps/games...

no no nO

If they leave them alone and just throw money at Atlus for future projects then hey this can be good. We just don't know much about it yet until something happens...


----------



## CompassNorth (Sep 18, 2013)

The title is very misleading. Sega Sammy Holdings, bought them, not publisher Sega. It even says so in your quote.

Sega Sammy Holdings is a holdings company just like Index. If you had no problem how Index ran things (besides going bankrupt) you shouldn't have a problem with Sega Sammy.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 18, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> GameWinner quoted a post in the SB about them having interest in using ATLUS things for smartphone apps/games...


 

Geez, as if Atlus didn't have enough on their shoulders already...


----------



## Aqua1234 (Sep 18, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> As long as they let Atlus be Atlus, then it shouldn't be too bad. :/



Eh, when you're not under someone it's more easy to be yourself. Because of the new transaction they'll change for sure and have to adapt to the way of SEGA. I'm sure the effects won't be noticed by us.


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 18, 2013)

You're to lazy to convert it? Am I the only person who noticed that 14 billion yen converts to roughly 141 million dollars? And since Sega bought Atlus for that much money, then they should definitely get back into making video games and even a new console... Oh my god, epic... hardcore Sega... the Sega Epic Box (or something similar) While I'm on the topic of Sega, I really love the Iron Man game they made for the Wii; it's great. Don't like the second one as much though...


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 18, 2013)

Great we probably wont see even half of their games now.
Sega is about as incompetent at localizing good games as Bamco.

RIP Atlus


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 18, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> You're to lazy to convert it? Am I the only person who noticed that 14 billion yen converts to roughly 141 million dollars? And since Sega bought Atlus for that much money, then they should definitely get back into making video games and even a new console... Oh my god, epic... hardcore Sega... the Sega Epic Box (or something similar) While I'm on the topic of Sega, I really love the Iron Man game they made for the Wii; it's great. Don't like the second one as much though...


 

Dreamcast 2.0. The original was freaking awesome.


----------



## CompassNorth (Sep 18, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> You're to lazy to convert it? Am I the only person who noticed that 14 billion yen converts to roughly 141 million dollars? And since Sega bought Atlus for that much money, then they should definitely get back into making video games and even a new console... Oh my god, epic... hardcore Sega... the Sega Epic Box (or something similar) While I'm on the topic of Sega, I really love the Iron Man game they made for the Wii; it's great. Don't like the second one as much though...





Hells Malice said:


> Great we probably wont see even half of their games now.
> Sega is about as incompetent at localizing good games as Bamco.
> 
> RIP Atlus


Too bad Sega does not own Atlus so you guys are wrong.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 18, 2013)

CompassNorth said:


> Too bad Sega does not own Atlus so you guys are wrong.


 
Then I guess the title needs to be changed because buying something implies ownership.


----------



## CompassNorth (Sep 18, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> Then I guess the title needs to be changed because buying something implies ownership.


Sega =/= Sega Sammy.


----------



## DJ91990 (Sep 18, 2013)

So does this mean 7th Dragon, 7th Dragon 2020, 7th Dragon 2020 II and 7th Dragon II/7th Dragon 2020 III will be coming over to the states? I sure hope this acquisition does not affect Atlus much at all. I loved Atlus, but I'm starting to greatly dislike SEGA West, and even though SEGA East was the corporation that acquired Index, they are guilty by association.

Hey, maybe the first project Sega-Index will be FIRGGEN RELEASING PHANTASY STAR ONLINE 2 EPISODES 1 AND 2!

Also a fair warning to SEGA EAST: If you DARE to cancel the (Sekaiju no Meikyuu) Etrian Odyssey Series, You'll make my little black book(Deathnote). Don't do it! (Actually, I'll just think angry thoughts and refrain from buying another game from you, new that is.)


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 18, 2013)

Well we all know what this means, games being Japan only from now on.  Also, Sega may subject Atlus to making icky mobile games with iron curtains for region locks.  Sega doesn't like games that are too niche or look too niche to be localized most of the time.


----------



## DJ91990 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hop2089 I sure hope that you're wrong. I loved what Atlus did, and if what you assume becomes fact, then SEGA would have just automatically made it's name in my DEATH NOTE. (I'M ONLY KIDDING ABOUT THE DEATH NOTE STUFFS! ELL OH ELL!) Guess that means Etrian Odyssey: The Melinium Girl will be the last Etrian Odyssey game. 
SEGA


----------



## Bryon15 (Sep 18, 2013)

Meh. I was hoping nintendo would get them. I wonder why they didn't go for atlus. Knowing that they lack third party support, and have admitted that they are understaffed. It would have been the prefect opportunity to increase resources. Seems dumb to me.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm calling it now. Main character's Persona in Persona 5: Sonic the Hedgehog. But seriously, I sure hope everything works out well for Atlus. The Megami Tensei games always end up being the favorites of each console for me.


----------



## Mirby (Sep 18, 2013)

One problem.

Sega Sammy is denying the purchase.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 18, 2013)

This doesn't seem like such a bad thing. SEGA puts out some great games, and I am sure they will take full advantage of this.


----------



## Mirby (Sep 18, 2013)

okay, now they're confirming it

odd, i guess the news was announced before they were ready or something


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 18, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> This doesn't seem like such a bad thing. SEGA puts out some great games, and I am sure they will take full advantage of this.


 
Sega also hates tasking risks on localizations.
Best example being Valkyria Chronicles 3. A guaranteed success at the time. All because VC2 (a much lesser title in all aspects) didn't do so well.
They fail at business.

Considering how niche most Atlus titles are, we probably wont see anything outside of the big, main titles like Persona or established series.


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Sep 18, 2013)

DOOMED... wait, haven't I heard this before?


----------



## mario5555 (Sep 18, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Who knows what this means for Atlus games in the west. Perhaps we won't see them anymore. Perhaps Fire Emblem X SMT will be canned?


 
Unlikely as it was probably an already done contract with Nintendo, so I don't see Sega renigging on that.  Also Sega and Nintendo have a pretty good relationship, so I don't see that changing any plans laid out right now either.

I just hope Sega uses their new IP well, and doesn't put all of the Atlus brand on handheld only.  If this was DC-era Sega I'd be yelling from the mountain tops, but this is the Sega of today that doesn't take as many chances and throw the money around as much as they used too.

And to the doom and gloomers decrying Sega as Atlus' new overlord, and killing off Etrian Odyssey and other smaller titles, I'm sure Sega looked at all of the books before plunking down that kind of cash just for the good feeling they'd get from rescuing one of Japan's finest RPG producers.  Ya know seriously....I think they would have thought things out first.  I hope anyway.


----------



## elgarta (Sep 18, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> Sega also hates tasking risks on localizations.
> Best example being Valkyria Chronicles 3. A guaranteed success at the time. All because VC2 (a much lesser title in all aspects) didn't do so well.
> They fail at business.


 
The example you are using here is really flawed. VC2 didn't do so well, as you said, so that in itself is a good reason for SEGA to have been cautious about VC3 being localized. VC3 was released in Japan in 2011, and the Vita came out in the US almost 12 months later. By time localization would've been complete, the PSP would've been very close to being a completely dead system (although it was pretty much dead by in the West by 2012 anyway), and the game could've been entirely overshadowed by the new and shiny Vita that was around the corner, which didn't even play PSP games outside of PSN purchases. There are probably more PSP users who don't purchase their games off-of the PSN than people who would've bought VC3 if it got localized.

Alot of people who play games seem to be under the assumption that because a small handful of people say they would buy a copy of a game, that it'd make it a worthwhile investment. Not taking a gamble that isn't guaranteed =/= failing at business. It's actually a pretty good move from a business POV.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 18, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> Sega also hates tasking risks on localizations.
> Best example being Valkyria Chronicles 3. A guaranteed success at the time. All because VC2 (a much lesser title in all aspects) didn't do so well.
> They fail at business.
> 
> Considering how niche most Atlus titles are, we probably wont see anything outside of the big, main titles like Persona or established series.


That might be true, but it's not like that's not common these days. Far too many games from various publishers never see the light of day outside Japan...
I guess this won't make things better in that aspect, but they can't get a whole lot worse either.


----------



## McHaggis (Sep 18, 2013)

Many of you chaps seem to be forgetting about Atlus USA (or Index Digital Media Inc, if you want to get technical), the company responsible for publishing Atlus games in the US.  Unless Sega plan on absorbing this subsidiary into the parent company, then there's a good chance very little will change for you guys regarding localisation.



Mirby said:


> Sega Sammy is denying the purchase.





Mirby said:


> okay, now they're confirming it


Near as I can tell, the first link doesn't deny the sale, it just says there's nothing to announce right now.


CompassNorth said:


> The title is very misleading. Sega Sammy Holdings, bought them, not publisher Sega. It even says so in your quote.


Actually, the transferee is named as 'Sega Dream Corporation', which is a subsidiary of Sega, a subsidiary of Sega Sammy Holdings Inc.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 18, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> 141 million dollars? And since Sega bought Atlus for that much money, then they should definitely get back into making video games and even a new console...



Did they stop making games? Also 141 million, with who knows much loans and other things used to get there at this point, is probably enough for a marketing campaign in one of the smaller big markets, not even remotely close to developing a fully fledged console in the 2010's.

Either way though Atlus going to a platform agnostic company works for me. If they are being tapped to improve the mobile phone and tablet world then even better.


----------



## LockeCole_101629 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hm...

so I guess they have more funds than capcom


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 18, 2013)

LockeCole_101629 said:


> Hm...
> 
> so I guess they have more funds than capcom




How so? It could just be that Capcom thought it a waste of money.


----------



## LockeCole_101629 (Sep 18, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/capcom-has-152-million-left-in-the-bank.354497/

if capcom took ATLUS they would have 11millions left

so I'm guessing sega have more than capcom.

btw what's the latest sega games? is it selling well?


----------



## ilman (Sep 18, 2013)

LockeCole_101629 said:


> btw what's the latest sega games? is it selling well?


 
Total War: Rome II, seems like a well-selling game to me.
Add all the good Sonic games coming out recently, the Dreamcast remakes that come out on every platform possible and the Vocaloid games, which sell like hotcakes in Japan as far as I'm aware, and I can see where thay have all that money from.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 18, 2013)

I never heard of Sega in a while.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 18, 2013)

LockeCole_101629 said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/capcom-has-152-million-left-in-the-bank.354497/
> 
> if capcom took ATLUS they would have 11millions left
> 
> ...



I recall the thread. However "? million left in the bank" is a near meaningless term when it comes to buying other businesses, indeed it is not so meaningful in a lot of accounting when dealing with bigger businesses.


----------



## Bryon15 (Sep 18, 2013)

I hope Nintendo buys Capcom.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 18, 2013)

Bryon15 said:


> I hope Nintendo buys Capcom.


Given Sega now seemingly have announced it such a thing seems unlikely for the time being. Also why would Nintendo be a good fit for Atlus? Most of Atlus' fare is somewhat apart from what Nintendo usually deals in and such a move would almost certainly also see it restricted to Nintendo consoles.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 18, 2013)

Sega, stop screwing around and make more NiGHTS games


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 18, 2013)

I dont really care who owns them, am I going to get Devil Survivor 2 on 3DS?


----------



## Flame (Sep 18, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> I dont really care who owns them, am I going to get Devil Survivor 2 on 3DS?


 
in this time in space, we dont know Bortz. we need to hope for the best.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 18, 2013)

Flame said:


> in this time in space, we dont know Bortz. we need to hope for the best.


 
Across the expanse of the universe, my jimmes rustled ever so softly.


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 18, 2013)

there better be no cross over games...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 18, 2013)

Can't say I'm _beary_ excited about this. We'll see though. As long as Atlus doesn't start churning out iOS ports like Square-Enix and their games continue to be localised, it's all good.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Sep 18, 2013)

Rockhoundhigh said:


> DOOMED... wait, haven't I heard this before?


 

iD Software?


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 18, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Can't say I'm _beary_ excited about this. We'll see though. As long as Atlus doesn't start churning out iOS ports like Square-Enix and their games continue to be localised, it's all good.


 

And not do what Capcom did to Breath of Fire VI and make a weeaboo chibi RPG for mobile and PC only.


----------



## pokefloote (Sep 18, 2013)

O, not in cruelty, not in wrath,
The Sega Reaper came that day;
'T was an angel visited the SMT earth,
And took Jack Frost away.


Also it's not sega sammy that bought them either, sega sammy made a new subsidiary or something called Sega Dream Corporation. Functioning on the same level as sega.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 18, 2013)

Let's hope the games from Atlus don't suck and actually get localized.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 18, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> Sega also hates tasking risks on localizations.
> Best example being Valkyria Chronicles 3. A guaranteed success at the time. All because VC2 (a much lesser title in all aspects) didn't do so well.
> They fail at business.
> 
> Considering how niche most Atlus titles are, we probably wont see anything outside of the big, main titles like Persona or established series.


 

To be fair if VC2 didn't sell well localized and the PSP was already far past dead outside of Japan, what's the point of bringing the next title?


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 18, 2013)

GameWinner said:


>


 

Looks like Sonic has a mouth guard


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 18, 2013)

Because Sega was doing so good on their own .-.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 18, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Because Sega was doing so good on their own .-.



It is far from unheard of for established companies to buy out innovative companies to add them to their stable.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 18, 2013)

now, we need to see: Sonic X Shin megami tensei !!


----------



## Gahars (Sep 18, 2013)

Bryon15 said:


> I hope Nintendo buys Capcom.


 
Please. Everyone knows that Sega does what Nintendon't... or won't.


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 18, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Did they stop making games?


 
Well ones that were good. Maybe they'll start making games with Atlus again as well as letting them do their own thing. That sounds great.


----------



## Chocolina (Sep 18, 2013)

Sonic x SMT


----------



## ken28 (Sep 18, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> GameWinner quoted a post in the SB about them having interest in using ATLUS things for smartphone apps/games...
> 
> no no nO
> 
> If they leave them alone and just throw money at Atlus for future projects then hey this can be good. We just don't know much about it yet until something happens...


i dont think so, most of you just know atlus, but index had a own mobile software branch and i think they are meant with "making mobiles games".


----------



## emigre (Sep 18, 2013)

Ah fuck.


----------



## Dork (Sep 18, 2013)

>Sega bought Atlus
>Sega has an exclusivity deal with Nintendo
Persona 5 Wii U confirmed.


----------



## pokefloote (Sep 18, 2013)

ken28 said:


> i dont think so, most of you just know atlus, but index had a own mobile software branch and i think they are meant with "making mobiles games".


 
I don't have a source (for the smartphone game thing) except for a neogaf thread, but the official report says they are interested in pachinko machines featuring Atlus assets :L
This only affects Japan, and it isn't that big of a deal anyway. There are arcade versions of a ton of games and they don't affect anything.

SEGA please give us Mario & Sonic & Senpai at the olympic winter games pls


----------



## ken28 (Sep 18, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> I don't have a source (for the smartphone game thing) except for a neogaf thread, but the official report says they are interested in pachinko machines featuring Atlus assets :L
> This only affects Japan, and it isn't that big of a deal anyway. There are arcade versions of a ton of games and they don't affect anything.
> 
> SEGA please give us Mario & Sonic & Senpai at the olympic winter games pls


well p4arena on a arcade why not, would be a fit^^


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 18, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> >Sega bought Atlus
> >*Sega has an exclusivity deal with Nintendo*
> Persona 5 Wii U confirmed.


 
I thought that was just for Sonic games.


----------



## Dork (Sep 18, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> I thought that was just for Sonic games.


Ah, your right, woopsies.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Sep 18, 2013)

Damn
Why fucking SEGA?!


----------



## ilman (Sep 18, 2013)

I don't see what's the problem. 
If Atlas were bought by Nintendo, we'd get no Persona.
If they were bought by Sony, we'd get no SMT.
If they were bought by Square-Enix, they'd be making iOS games.
All that's left is for them not to be bought by anybody and go bankrupt.
I don't see why Sega gets all the hate, they basically saved Atlas and its IPs.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Sep 18, 2013)

ilman said:


> If Atlas were bought by Nintendo, we'd get no Persona.
> If they were bought by Sony, we'd get no SMT.


 
That wouldn't be true...
SMT3 was on a Sony console. 

And if Sony or Nintendo were to have gotten them, who's to say that one of those two would tell them to stop making one side of their flagship series?


----------



## ilman (Sep 18, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> That wouldn't be true...
> SMT3 was on a Sony console.
> 
> And if Sony or Nintendo were to have gotten them, who's to say that one of those two would tell them to stop making one side of their flagship series?


Well, yeah, but that'll make drastic changes in release platforms, which I think neither Atlus, nor its fans will like. Still worse than Sega buying them.


----------



## Empoleom (Sep 18, 2013)

Shin Megami Tensei 5 featuring Sanic from Sanic the Hedgehog series


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 18, 2013)

Empoleom said:


> Shin Megami Tensei 5 featuring Sanic from Sanic the Hedgehog series


 
Sanic? Is this Sega's mascot with a new name? Or did you mean it to be pronounced like Saw?


----------



## grossaffe (Sep 19, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Sanic? Is this Sega's mascot with a new name? Or did you mean it to be pronounced like Saw?


 
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/sanic


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 19, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/sanic


 
omg, that's awesome. I might make one of those pictures; it'd be really crappy


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 19, 2013)

Relax everyone. Everything will continue as before


----------



## pokefloote (Sep 19, 2013)

THANK YOU LUCIFER (and the angels too if you're a law-fa*n *i guess)


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Sep 19, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> THANK YOU LUCIFER (and the angels too if you're a law-fa*n *i guess)


 
I prefer the Femme and Megami, myself. Thems some hot bitches. Leanan Sidhe and Hathor ftw.


----------



## DS1 (Sep 19, 2013)

Empoleom said:


> Shin Megami Tensei 5 featuring Sanic from Sanic the Hedgehog series


 

Yeah it'll be just like when Capcom owned Atlus and they put Dante in SMT3. Oh wait...


----------



## TemplarGR (Sep 21, 2013)

Want to see what SEGA does to franchises they buy?

Have a look at Rome 2....

Have another look at Football manager...

It is obvious...


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Sep 21, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> Want to see what SEGA does to franchises they buy?
> 
> Have a look at Rome 2....
> 
> ...


Megami Tensei is a franchise. Atlus is a company. I don't know either of those two games, but from the context it seems like you're saying they suck. And that's not gonna happen to Atlus' games.


----------



## TemplarGR (Sep 21, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Megami Tensei is a franchise. Atlus is a company. I don't know either of those two games, but from the context it seems like you're saying they suck. And that's not gonna happen to Atlus' games.


 
Well, you are obviously a console gamer, it surprises me that you don't know at least the Total War series...

The Total War series is a major PC strategy game series, and its developer was bought by SEGA, and then they began dumbing down the series until their recent Rome 2 being a complete joke.

The Football Manager is the best sports management simulation series and SEGA bought them and they began destroying the franchise...

SEGA is an Arcade company. Doesn't understand PC games, doesn't understand Deep games, doesn't understand long games.

You will see what they will do to Atlus and their games in a couple of years...


----------



## pokefloote (Sep 21, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> Well, you are obviously a console gamer, it surprises me that you don't know at least the Total War series...
> 
> The Total War series is a major PC strategy game series, and its developer was bought by SEGA, and then they began dumbing down the series until their recent Rome 2 being a complete joke.
> 
> ...


 
Before this deal happened, Index owned Atlus. Atlus ran independently. As far as we know the same thing will happen here. It's not like all of the sudden SEGA will start actually developing MegaTen games. We might get some SMT items or costumes in a sega property like Phantasy Star Online 2, but most likely not the other way around.

edit: The reason we can't know is Sega Dream, underneath Sega Sammy, bought the company. Not Sega the company behind releasing shit sonic games. We don't really know anything about Sega Dream, it's new.


----------



## SparkFenix (Sep 21, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Relax everyone. Everything will continue as before


 

SEGA's distribution network?

Please tell me localization won't be up to SEGA.


----------

